# Die Fledermaus info???



## Morgan (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi i am choreographing a full length ballet based on die fledermaus using the strauss score and i am trying to find information on the story, insights into the characters, plot anaylsis etc. If anyone knows of any relevant books or websites, or if any one well informed on the opera would be prepared to have a chat with me about it i would be extremely grateful, Many thanks Morgann


----------

